# Warm Tweedy Neckwarmer - Great Gift Idea (K)



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

I am making these neckwarmers for Christmas gifts for my friends. 
Each one specially knitted in the recipients favourite colour.

So quick to make. Thought I would share with you all. Free instructions. Happy Knitting. :-D 
ps. There is a matching hat .......

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/warm-tweedy-neckwarmer


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really sweet!xx


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - just love your patterns


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Excellent idea for Christmas gifts, thanks so much!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

THX for sharing


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanking for sharing, love it.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you. Very beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very attractive! Thanks for sharing your instructions.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

The cowl & hat are lovely! Thank you for sharing pattern! &#128536;


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you! Had already sent it to my husband to try and print it as I can only print PDF, so looking forward to making it&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you - two pressies for daughter and granddaughter!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks looks appealing!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing--have printed both the neckwarmer and hat. Will get started on four sets.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you Marianne! these are great for male and female!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Definitely would warm a neck and look pretty at the same time! Thanks!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Once again---THANK YOU for your generosity in sharing. Love your patterns!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

You are a marvel! And so generous with your patterns. Many thanks for another pattern I expect to use and love! This is especially nice as I can easily see this as a man's item as well. Just a matter of yarn and button choice.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

I Love it! It's exactly like the one's I am constantly whipping up! Practical Shorties to button or not, may be pinned or just tucked into a neckline and small enough to tuck into a pocket instead of dragging about  Thanks for sharing, your work (or should I say...'play', is beautiful.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your patterns!! This is great!


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely pattern. Just may try this soon


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Like it! Thanks!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely ,thank you.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice and such a thoughtful, timely share. Thank you!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you!!! Very nice


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pattern


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Just what I need for a teenager I wanted to gift. Appreciate your sharing with us.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you very much! That is very kind and generous of you!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you, Marianna! This is exactly what I have been searching for!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice design. You must have been looking over my shoulder as all of my friends are getting neck warmers or cowls this year!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Marianna, great patterns as always. Thanks for sharing &#128158;


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you for this lovely pattern. its sure to be a winner.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Marianna, you are beyond awesome! So generous with your wonderful patterns. I love the neckwarmer AND the matching hat. Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I have so many people to knit for and this is a great pattern to do multiple times for gifts! Did I tell you how great you are? I think you get my drift!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Anyone interested in matching mittens......... ?


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Please xxxxx&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes Please, it would complete the set.

Many thanks for your kind generosity.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you so much for the pattern. I finished the scarf yesterday. I could not post as we had no internet. I may get time to make the hat as well. sharron


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes please would love the mitten pattern please! x thank you for your generosity & kindness x


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

So here are the matching mittens - full mittens and fingerless mittens - you chose

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/warm-tweedy-mittens


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you for the mittens, I have made the scarf and hope to make the mittens and hat this week.x


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

marianna mel said:


> So here are the matching mittens - full mittens and fingerless mittens - you chose
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/warm-tweedy-mittens


Thanks for this mitts pattern! X


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

marianna mel said:


> Anyone interested in matching mittens......... ?


Yes please, we are so lucky to have you and you are so generous. Thank you so much. 💞 oops just finished reading all the pages and you have posted them already. Thank you Marianna 💞


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Perfect timing, just what I need for some Christmas items I'm donating.


----------

